# looking for a room to rent



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

hi, bit of a long shot but worth asking, my son is trying to help a chef find a room in a shared house, long term, in central albufeira, needs to be within walking distance of R do municipo at the strip end

many thanks 

kirk


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Facebook group: Casas/Quartos para arrendar em Albufeira
https://www.facebook.com/groups/792018904246250/


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

thank you very much

kirk


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

just an update for those who have read the post, the guy has secured a room in a shared house for the season around the area he needed, many thanks to all


----------

